# Ice/WS-23 VS. Menthol



## NOOB (1/10/20)

Morning all.

Red Pill One Shot has been my go-to ADV for quite some time now, but I recently got my hands on the Trinity One Shot. The label on the bottle states that one could add WS-23 at 1.5% and seeing as I love a fruity menthol, I decided to add the WS-23 at 1.5%

It doesn't quite have the same menthol "kick" as the Red Pill so I would like to add some Menthol concentrate to the next Trinity mix. I'm just not sure at what percentage I should add the menthol as 1.5% of menthol would surely be a lot stronger than 1.5% of WS-23, so would appreciate some guidance on this. Also, I haven't used the Menthol concentrate in quite a while, which means that some crystals have formed in the concentrate. Would it still be safe to use like that? Would it compromise the flavour at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/10/20)

Should be safe to use.
Just need to mix it up properly first and try dissolve the crystals.

Go 3%. Although it might not be giving the kick because the menthol has crystallized and isn't suspended in the pg solution anymore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (1/10/20)

I also find major differences between

Menthol
Arctic menthol
Koolada 
WS23 10%
WS23 20%
Polar ice

I use a variation of these in just about all of my mixes, if fact my base is 80/20 VG/PG 3mg nic, Arctic menthol and one of the coolants. I find the menthol gives me a menthol taste and the others provide the coolant with very little taste difference. I add my Peppermint and Spearmint to get my ADV and make other flavours using the same base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (1/10/20)

Thanks @M.Adhir and @Stranger. Really appreciate your input. The Trinity One Shot is a pretty good fruit vape on it's own, but I enjoy a lekker menthol kick which the WS-23 is lacking at this point. I managed to get the crystals out of the Menthol concentrate by shaking for quite some time, so will pop that in the next mix @3% as suggested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/20)

NOOB said:


> It doesn't quite have the same menthol "kick" as the Red Pill



As far as I am aware Red Pill doesn't contain menthol. It has Black Ice which is WS-23.

I therefore think that if you add menthol to the Trinity it will not have the same kick as Red Pill but will taste of menthol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (1/10/20)

NOOB said:


> Thanks @M.Adhir and @Stranger. Really appreciate your input. The Trinity One Shot is a pretty good fruit vape on it's own, but I enjoy a lekker menthol kick which the WS-23 is lacking at this point. I managed to get the crystals out of the Menthol concentrate by shaking for quite some time, so will pop that in the next mix @3% as suggested.



WS23 is just a coolant. All it adds is ice. No menthol effect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## NOOB (1/10/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> As far as I am aware Red Pill doesn't contain menthol. It has Black Ice which is WS-23.
> 
> I therefore think that if you add menthol to the Trinity it will not have the same kick as Red Pill but will taste of menthol.



So would you suggest that I just increase the % of the WS-23, instead of using menthol?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (1/10/20)

If you just want cool, then Yes. Menthol will definitely impart a flavour.

Also WS23 comes in 10% or 20% or even 30%

Which one do you have ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/20)

That is what I would try specially because the Trinity bottle also suggests it.

I wouldn't add WS-23 to the whole bottle. Experiment with 10ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (1/10/20)

Stranger said:


> If you just want cool, then Yes. Menthol will definitely impart a flavour.
> 
> Also WS23 comes in 10% or 20% or even 30%
> 
> Which one do you have ?



The one I have doesn't specifically say what %. I ordered it last year some time through Blck. I ordered WS-23 and I received a bottle labelled as "Black Ice" which I presume to be WS-23, as this is what I ordered on their website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (1/10/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> That is what I would try specially because the Trinity bottle also suggests it.
> 
> I wouldn't add WS-23 to the whole bottle. Experiment with 10ml.



Thanks for this. I mixed in 1.5% as suggested on the label, but will experiment and try different percentages.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/10/20)

Hi @NOOB, perhaps try it out on a small sample at say 1.5 or 2% - then adjust up if needed

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NOOB (1/10/20)

Thanks @Silver. Will do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (14/10/20)

Just an update, eventually settled on 2.5% for the Ice in my Trinity mix and Maaaaaan it hits the spot. 

Thanks for all the advise and suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

